# Independent Trading Co. Offers EXP70PTZ Unisex Lightweight Poly-Tech Track Jacket



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Independent Trading Co. recently added a 6.5-ounce, 100% poly-tech fleece track jacket. Style EXP70PTZ has 1x1 ribbing at cuff and waistband, twill neck tape and a #5 coil kissing zipper. It has two stripes on the raglan sleeves and features a media pocket with an eyelet for a headphone cord.

Water-resistant and moisture-wicking, this track jacket is a unisex fit in sizes XS to 2XL. It is available in aster blue, brick red, lapis green, black and classic navy.

To view on the website, go to Unisex Lightweight Poly-Tech Track Jacket** - Independent Trading Company.

Independent Trading Co. has been a leading supplier of custom and blank fleece since 1987. It offers basic and fashion styles for men, women and youth. For more information, contact Independent Trading Co. at (877) 366-9911; (949) 366-9911; fax (949) 366-5488; email: [email protected]; Facebook: Independent Trading Co.; or visit the website at www.independenttradingco.com.


----------

